# Anyone having issues with steam on wine as of yesterday?



## aimeec1995 (Jul 11, 2017)

I use steam via wine on FreeBSD a lot but yesterday it randomly quit working. 
I noticed it no longer launches at all on my other machines as well, any other steam users experiencing a similar issue? I am not looking for tech support here but I can't be the only one


----------



## aimeec1995 (Jul 11, 2017)

Just tried a fresh install and am having the same problem. Steam update maybe?


----------

